# Solicitor won't release my Compensation  vague explanation given regarding LSC



## Hulls Raven (21 May 2012)

Hello, 

I'm somewhat dumbfounded with my situation I recently won a three year battle for compensation/damages after the local hospital neglected my wife and she died, I sued the nhs trust and after a three year battle we managed to settle out of court. The problem for me is they were given 30 days to pay the compensation, which they did, when I contacted my solicitor on the 30th day asking if they'd paid up, my solicitor repleid the following day telling me they had done so a day ago, I was annouyed the solicitor hadn't informed me. 

My solicitor then told me the money was sitting in the client account gaining interest and he won't release the money to me. 

In the 30 days we were waiting for the nhs trust to pay the solicitors told me to open an account for the trust fund they'd set up for me so I rushed out to open this account assuming the moenies would be paid in once they recieved them. 

I still haven't recieved the monies and its been nearly 4 weeks.

In the second year the firm who worked on my case on a no win no fee managed to get me legal aide, well I signed the forms and was granted it, in the thirds year towards the end I ended up in a situation where I had to pay a contribution of £30,00 a month towards me legal aide costs.

My Solicitor tells me the otherside have paid a considerable amount of the legal costs but not all and he told me he was waiting for the LSC (Legal Services Commity) to sign off on the legal aide certificate bfore he can release my money, 

with my current situation he did tell me he would speak urgently with them and that was the last I heard of, this was nearly 4 weeks ago.

I am completely in the dark about this and while I was given the impression i would recieve my compensation once the nhs trust had paid I made an offer on a house which obviously I cannot commit to now, I know nothing about this regarding releasing my compensation I don't know how long it takes to sign off the legal aide certificate I am kind of in a situation where money is short 5 kids to support doesn't help much, I don't understand why the solicitor cannot release any of the compensation.

I have sent an email to the solicitor asking for more details on this situation ie ideas of how long it may take the desperation of my circumstances, I have recieved no reply from him at all.

Advice on this situation on what to do next would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Luternau (21 May 2012)

For your information, this site is an Irish based site. It may not be possible for posters here to give you the advice you need. 
Is there an organisation that Solicitors must be registered with in the UK that could help with information on this?


----------



## Hulls Raven (21 May 2012)

I'm not sure, I guess there will be. Wouldn't the same laws apply, Ireland and England are very close together.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (21 May 2012)

Hulls Raven said:


> I'm not sure, I guess there will be. Wouldn't the same laws apply, Ireland and England are very close together.



Any laws passed before 1922 would be the same, but there is no guarantee that they are the same now.  You may find www.fool.co.uk more useful.


----------



## mathepac (22 May 2012)

Hulls Raven said:


> I'm not sure, I guess there will be. Wouldn't the same laws apply, Ireland and England are very close together.





Hulls Raven said:


> I'm not sure, I guess there will be. Wouldn't the same laws apply, Ireland and England are very close together.


OP, you really need to contact the society regulating solicitors in England & Wales or in Scotland as appropriate. Your local Trading Standards office or your local court-house may be able to help guide you.

Irish law or Irish law experts would be unable to provide you with guidance in this case unfortunately.

I'm suggesting that the mods close the thread unless anyone have very specific and accurate information to offer.


----------



## Hulls Raven (22 May 2012)

The matter has now been resolved.


----------

